# Where do we enter pension income on US tax returns?



## mchjlh (Jun 6, 2013)

The US tax code is baffling. We can find no paragraph that clearly states where, on our US 2012 tax return, we put our pension income (retired teachers' pensions). Nor can we find any statement about whether we will need to pay US tax on our pensions, which of course were taxed here in Canada. We live in Canada, have dual US/Canada citizenship, and are not behind in filing US returns. But pension income is new for us, and thus our question. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

